# Thoughts On These Bikes? (Novara vs Giant vs Trek) ??



## jvivlemore (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't need to buy this weekend but it seems like the deals are kinda silly right now (especially at REI on last year's models so I'm considering it). I was originally looking at the Trek X-Caliber 7 for $959 but that's out of my price range "right now" and would need to wait a few more months if I wanted that one.

I spent the day today riding a few different bikes. The Giant Talon (I believe that's the correct name) was a 27.5 for $600 at a local shop. REI had two bikes pretty deeply discounted. The 2015 Novara Tupelo 29er was $423 (originally $849). The 2015 Novara Ponderosa 29er which had the air shocks if that matters much was $548 (originally $1,099).

Now that you know the prices how do the Giant and/or Novara bikes compare to that Trek? Is the Novara a crazy good deal or is that brand not that great and I should stick with Trek or Giant?


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Some people know the specs of bikes , I don't. Bikes that have around the same retail price ,are very much alike. 50 % off is pretty good. If you are going to ride off road ,air forks are the way to go. The first thing you need to do is find something that fits you and the type of riding you want to do.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

If I were in your position, I'd grab the Ponderosa for a test ride and if it rides well for you buy it and don't look back. In 6 months or a year when the fork gets to be the limiting factor, look into Suntour's upgrade program (don't lose the receipt, you'll need it).

Other things to look into... If you ride off road more than just dirt paths, some different tires. Save the rest of what you would have spent for other things to make the bike fit you better (saddle, grips, pedals come to mind).

Enjoy!


----------



## jvivlemore (Oct 27, 2015)

Here are the specs for the 3 bikes. Due to price/budget it's really down to the Giant and Novara at this point. I could do that tomorrow instead of waiting for the Trek (unless that Trek is worth waiting for). Any help or advice would be GREATLY appreciated.

Novara Ponderosa 29er (2015) $548 Clearance Price
Frame: 6061 aluminum
Fork: SR Suntour XCR Air, 80mm travel with lockout and 15mm thru-axle
Crankset: SRAM S1000, 38/24
Bottom bracket: SRAM GXP
Shifters: SRAM X7
Front derailleur: Shimano Deore
Rear derailleur: SRAM X7
Rear cogs: SRAM PG1020, 11-36, 10-speed
Number of gears: 20 gear(s)
Brake type: Disc brake
Brakes: Tektro Gemini SL hydraulic disc
Brake levers: Tektro Gemini
Rims: Alex MD-21
Front hub: Joytech, 32h
Rear hub: Joytech, 32h
Wheel size: 29 inches
Tires: WTB Nineline Race, 29 x 2.25
Saddle: WTB Volt Sport
Pedals: Kore composite platform
Headset: Kore semi-cartridge
Chain: KMC X10
Weight: 28.7 pounds

Trek X-Caliber 7 (2016) $959
Front suspension: RockShox 30 Silver, coil spring, preload, hydraulic lockout, G2 Geometry w/51mm offset on 29ers, 100mm travel (13.5" : 80mm travel)
Sizes: 13.5, 15.5" (27.5" wheels); 17.5, 18.5, 19.5, 21.5" (29" wheels)
Front Hub: Formula DC20 alloy
Rear Hub: Formula DC22 alloy
Rims: Bontrager AT-650 32-hole double-walled
Tires: Bontrager XR2, 29x2.20" front, 29x2.00" rear (Bontrager XR2, 27.5x2.20")
Shifters: Shimano Acera M3000, 9 speed
Front derailleur: Shimano Acera
Rear derailleur: Shimano Acera M3000, Shadow
Crank: Shimano M3000, 40/30/22
Cassette: Shimano HG20, 11-34, 9 speed
Pedals: Wellgo nylon platform
Chain: KMC X9
Saddle: Bontrager Evoke 1.5
Seatpost: Bontrager SSR, 2-bolt head, 27.2mm, 12mm offset
Handlebar: Bontrager alloy, 31.8mm, 15mm rise
Stem: Bontrager Elite, 31.8mm, 7 degree, Blendr compatible
Headset: 1-1/8" threadless, semi-integrated, semi-cartridge bearings
Brakeset: Shimano M355 hydraulic disc
Grips: Bontrager Race

Giant Talon 27.5 $600
FRAME
Sizes S, M, L, XL
Colors Charcoal/Yellow, Dark Blue/Orange
Frame ALUXX-grade aluminum
Fork SR Suntour XCT w/ hydraulic lockout & preload adjuster, 100mm travel
Shock N/A
COMPONENTS
Handlebar Giant Connect XC, Low rise, 31.8mm
Stem Giant Sport
Seatpost Giant Sport, 30.9mm
Saddle Giant Connect, upright
Pedals MTB Caged
DRIVETRAIN
Shifters Shimano Altus
Front Derailleur Shimano Altus
Rear Derailleur Shimano Acera
Brakes Tektro Auriga, Hydraulic disc, 160mm
Brake Levers Tektro Auriga, Hydraulic disc
Cassette Shimano HG31 11x34, 8-speed
Chain KMC Z8
Crankset SR Suntour XCE, 24/34/42
Bottom Bracket Threaded, Sealed
WHEELS
Rims Giant Alloy, Double wall
Hubs Giant Sport Tracker Disc, 32h
Spokes Stainless Steel, 14g
Tires Maxxis Ikon, 27.5x2.2


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

the Ponderosa for $550 is a steal. tapered steerer tube air fork with 15mm thru axle, tubeless-ready rims (Alex MD21), X7 2x10-speed stuff, fairly light. I have worked on several of those, I like em. get it before it's gone.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

You may be able to do better on the Trek price. I just picked one up for $859.


----------



## tualmbr (Jul 18, 2015)

You need to ride the bikes. Too many people shop on specs/price - they end up with a bike that maybe they love, maybe they hate but they learn to live with it.

Go ride the bike - I was in your same position, comparing specs, prices.. Sure it would be nice to have a $1000 bike with all the bells and whistles - but it may be 2 years of riding before you get "good enough" that any of those bells and whistles matter. You may end up on a bike that you just don't like, or the geometry isn't right for what you end up wanting to do, etc.

I bought the ponderosa after riding several bikes. Partly because for the $548 is was well worth it, partly because REI customer service was really good, but mostly because I rode it and liked how it felt.


----------



## jvivlemore (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice and replies. I've now ELIMINATED the Trek from my choices so it's down to the Giant and Novara now. I'm really torn because like people suggested above I liked how both felt. I did seem to like the 27.5 over the 29er as far as size goes but I won't be doing any intense trail riding for 1-2 years so not an important factor right now.

Can you get different wheels at some point and turn a 29er into a 27.5 or are the frames made for the certain sizes? 

It sounds like everyone here likes the Novara over the Giant for the specs and price. I like the look of the Giant more but don't want to purchase based on appearance. It sounds like Novara is a good brand since some members and commenters on these boards have them?


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Changing wheel sizes - don't. It's physically possible, but really a terrible idea from a handling standpoint.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Novara makes a great bike for the price. they are not as popular as other brands because REI owns the brand, so you can only get them at REI. they also only make entry-level bikes, so you don't see anyone spending big bucks on Novara bikes.

no, you would not want to put 27.5" wheels and tires in a 29er frame. you might be able to convert a 29er to a "B Plus" bike but don't count on that working.


----------



## jvivlemore (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks again. It sounds like the REI is the winner then correct? Based on the comments it sounds like the parts on the Novara are much better than the Giant? I'll do a couple final test rides again today on both and assuming I feel the same as I did yesterday will go with the Novara if it's a tie again. They both felt good yesterday. Today I'll pay more attention to my comfort on the bikes, reach to the handlebars, etc. Any other tips for comfort would be greatly appreciated it. I've been paying close attention to how smooth the shifting is up until this point because that's really important to me but honestly couldn't tell the difference between the two.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I had a '08 Ponderosa and really liked that bike. Rode it into the ground, and still use some of the parts off it. 

Given the specs and price it'd be hard not to go with the Novara. I have ridden that bike an it's as good as anything else. Novara tends to be like store brand groceries. It dose what it says on the tin, sometimes better and cheaper then the name brand stuff. They are actually made in the same factory as some of the more recognizable brands.

The only downside with the Pondo is the 80mm fork but, as mentioned above, Suntour will sell you an upgrade for cheap to fix that. I'd just slap a 100mm fork on when you start finding the limits of the stocker.

29ers also have the advantage of easily converting to hybrid duties, like committing or road riding, due to the 700c rims.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

jvivlemore said:


> Thanks again. It sounds like the REI is the winner then correct?  Based on the comments it sounds like the parts on the Novara are much better than the Giant? I'll do a couple final test rides again today on both and assuming I feel the same as I did yesterday will go with the Novara if it's a tie again. They both felt good yesterday. Today I'll pay more attention to my comfort on the bikes, reach to the handlebars, etc. Any other tips for comfort would be greatly appreciated it. I've been paying close attention to how smooth the shifting is up until this point because that's really important to me but honestly couldn't tell the difference between the two.


If it's your size and you like how it rides, yes.
Ponderosa 29 Frame Size: Medium 5'6"-5'9", Large 5'9"-6'0", X-Large 6'0"-6'3"

Keep in mind that a longer/shorter stem or saddle/pedals/grips are easy to switch out if that's the deciding factor. I'm a big fan of Giant and this bike is just spec'ed better. 2x10 low/mid range vs. Giant's 3x8 low/low range. Today, you can find parts for both, but the 10 speed stuff is more likely to still be easy to find 5-10 years from now if you haven't decided you need something different by then.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Get the one with an air fork. It sits at 28 lbs. That's not bad at all. Specs are pretty good too. For the price, it's a steal.


----------



## jvivlemore (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks again to everyone for the advice. I picked up the Ponderosa from REI earlier tonight.

I was anxious to ride so had my wife drop me off at the store so I could ride home. It was dark and barely sprinkling by the time I left. Picked up a cheap Bell Event helmet that as on sale and a couple cheap lights and was off.

I definitely plan on switching the handlebar grips (if that's what they are called) and will add those bars that come up from the end of the handlebars I think? I had them 15 yrs ago and liked them. Other than that might get a GPS of some sort if I don't just use my iPhone. Pedals and shoes will also be coming soon as well. Pretty excited to hit the road again. It's also a reminder on how much you can spend in accessories. Lighting has come a LONG way since I last ride. It's crazy.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Congrats. What kind of riding will you be doing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jvivlemore (Oct 27, 2015)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Congrats. What kind of riding will you be doing?


We have a ton of paved trails for walking, running, and biking in my area plus most of the roads are bike friendly which is nice. I'll stick to those while I learn the limits of the bike but do plan on hitting some actual mountain bike trails. I've heard some of them even intersect these paved trails so if I come upon them on accident I may hit them a little earlier than planned. I'll start with easy dirt and root type trails since anything more than that will likely need a full suspension bike I'm assuming.

Any advice on what to do and when to do what would be greatly appreciated by the way.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Personally I would go with the 25.7 inch wheels.. But then I am used to 26 inch wheels and my wife's new bike is a 27.5r and having tried it out it just feels nice and familiar to me and feels more responsive than the 29r I have tried. As for not going off road seriously for a year or two.. I can honestly say once you start to go out and ride you will be looking for trails quite quickly. My wife did one country lane ride on her new bike then about 3 days later rode her first trail centre ride which was not to demanding but was a 50/50 mix of fire road and single track. Within about 6 weeks she did her first real mountain bike ride in the Welsh mountains which was hard both physically and technically, but she completed it. Once you get a taste for riding off road you will want to find places that will be a little more demanding but not full on hard core rides.

Here is her second ever ride at the top of a fire road climb. 









Here is possibly about a month after getting her first real mountain bike as the last time she rode one was about 25 years ago...









This is about two weeks later..

















Some of it was sections like this (this is steeper in real life riding down it than it looks on a photo.. lol) 









Neither of us are kids with the exuberance of youth as I got back into cycling again about 2 years ago and my wife has only just started riding in her mid 40's. So I would look at getting off road as a possibility sooner than you think. She didnt buy an expensive bike to get started although it is a good spec for the price due to the discount she got. I would not rush into a bike and as 2016 models appear look through the specs and find a good spec and get either a heavily discounted 2014 bike or a discounted 2015 bike. My wife got a Boardman Team HT 650b from our local Halfords car accessory shop! Its actually a great bike and a good spec. If you have ridden a few bikes and like certain things you could go and find a bike with the specs you like from Chain reaction online and get one from them. They have some great bikes with some huge discounts and brilliant customer service. They do ship world wide too and many on here use them for bikes and parts...


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

All the gnarliest trails I have done were on my hardtail. It's a matter of preference and budget.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> All the gnarliest trails I have done were on my hardtail. It's a matter of preference and budget.


I only ride a hard tail and the rides are not smooth paths either..... Some a challenging but all of them have been ridable... I just suggest having a minimum of 120mm for travel. mine has 140mm and it is the most fun bike I have ever owned.


----------

